# I'm off to a nunnery.....



## Woodi (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, not what you're thinkin'......

It's a volunteer job, or maybe a sort of 'working vacation'. I'll be cooking for 3 of us (the two nuns are in silent retreat until April 1st. So I'll be silent too, for about 8 days anyhow. It's only 6 minutes drive from our house but it may as well be the moon......no phones, no visits, no conversations. I do hope to take long walks each day, get some knitting done, listen to some IPod (Buddhist talks which my hubby recorded for me)....and generally, just rest (no cats, no house-chores except cooking the one daily meal, no phone, no TV, no computer....)

Ahhhh......just silence, 7 or 8 lovely days of it. For those of you who've never experienced a silent retreat, don't knock it until you've tried it.....it's a true rest. The mind stops, thinking is clearer than ever, energy levels soar......(but not at first....the body and mind rebel the first few days....).

I also hope to lose a few pounds on the restrictive diet they keep. (Can't eat after noontime, total vegetarian, no eggs, no onions, no garlic)....and one of them is gluten intolerant.....cooking will be a challenge!

See you in 9 days or so!


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

that is sooo coool!! 

I would love to do that sometime!! 

Wish I was there with you!!


----------



## Woodi (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish you could come too, Ian. It's always a bit of a relief to have another retreatant suffering along with me, LOL...

(the suffering is due to the body/mind rebelling at being in a more disciplined environment. But once the beast is tamed (usually takes me half the retreat, watching it rebel).....the resulting energy lift, and clear mind....is phenomenal.)

I hope to finally heal from this lingering phlegmy cold.....


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 21, 2010)

That sounds wonderful Diane! I wish I could join you. I could use some more silence in my life and I have thought about doing something like this for a long time.

I'm sure the others there will appreciate having you with them.


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 21, 2010)

:shock: I would never be able to not TALK for that long! If I have nobody to talk to I talk to myself. I even had a long conversation about what I should wear today with my 17-month old.   (Hubby and oldest son is away this week).


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 21, 2010)

I hum and sing and argue with myself, or my cats whenever I am alone, so said kind of adventure is not really for me but I hope it gives you the healing you need.

I want to be a lighthouse keeper, that is my find of solitude.


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 21, 2010)

Having a break really helps center you, either it's a nunnery or just a break from my two ADHD men.

I don't argue with my four cats, but I do yell at them when they are being bad.


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah I think I would love it too!! I wish you the best! 

I dont think Id have a problem with the not talking part, except for singing and humming... I love to sing, always have a song in my heart so keeping it quiet would be quite the battle... but itd be real awesome. Ive never done a retreat like that before!


----------



## Saltysteele (Feb 24, 2010)

my sister went on one of these retreats in Norway, last summer


----------



## donniej (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a job in a computer room once... no people, no talking... but at least there was a pizza shop across the street 

Good luck.  It really does sound like a wonderful time.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm back for 2 days now. It's difficult returning to the noisy, talky world after all that peace and silence. Even though I live in a quiet country landscape, I have access to a phone, computer, TV, radio here.....

but the head nun had asked me not to read, not to listen to IPod talks I brought with me.....just to sit and watch my mind for 4 hours per day of 'official' meditation time.....and all the times in between.

I got very bored by the fourth day and had a meltdown. The nun had guessed it....and we had some very good chats. (thought it isn't easy to swallow one's ego)....

followed by  day 5, 6 and 7 of bliss and peaceful mindstates.

This was my 14th retreat in 21 years), so I knew what was in store (sort of, except for the nunnery routines)...and I always, always have a difficult first few days while the animal side of my human nature rebels at the confinement.

I did get some great snowshoe walks in the woods, but my cold didn't heal cuz we had several snow blizzards, and the farmhouse was cold!

One night I had to crawl into my nordic sleeping bag AND put four blankets on top of that, as well as sleeping in fleecy PJ's.

During the day, I had longjohns under my clothings, and two pairs of socks at all times, as well as a huge fleecy cardigan.

All in all it was a good adventure, some great lessons, and peaceful meditation sessions......but a vacation it was not!

Now I need this week to rest, and return to normal (whatever that is).

and I need to make soap!


----------



## Deda (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope you post more about it on your blog.  I really want to read more about your retreat, it sounds heavenly. No pun intended.


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 3, 2010)

I know it was no vacation but I still envy you.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 3, 2010)

Deda: not sure if I'm going to post details of such a personal experience on my blog....( I do get so much spam in there...)

Mickey, before you say 'I envy you' - try a retreat like this!!! (there are many places to find one in the western world today). It's hard work!!!!
...although:  the rewards are tremendous  :wink:


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhhh, Woodi...didn't you go last year as well? Or was it two years ago?

What bliss!  I'm glad you get to go and recharge!


----------



## Woodi (Mar 5, 2010)

I go once a year, VincaLeaf. It does recharge my batteries, like nothing else!

and mostly, it removes the 'Winter Blahs' and any residual S.A.D. I get every February/March.


----------

